# Meet Bull



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

This is Bull!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

His markings are lovely. It looks like someone splashed a bucket of black paint on him.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww! Hi Bull!


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

isn't he a big beautiful boy! Love his markings


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, he just looks so chill, doesn't he? How old is he?


----------



## KimV (Nov 11, 2014)

Aww he's adorable! Reminds me of my big boy tuxedo that recently passed, big and manly haha. I like the picture where he has his paws hanging, what a silly kitty. I like the name too, he looks like a very relaxed little bull.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 27, 2013)

Love that first pic where he's lounging with his paws hanging. I have a cat that likes to sit similarly, it cracks me up every time.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Aww, he just looks so chill, doesn't he? How old is he?


 

I have had Bull for five years he came to me on winter as a stray so Im not really sure how old he is I would guess around 8 or 10 hard to say though


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Bull looks so sweet, and almost human-like in that first pic with his pose, lol.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Love the markings on his face.  He's a big boy! I love that pose too, with the paws hanging over like that - he seems like a totally laid-back kitty.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

spirite said:


> Love the markings on his face.  He's a big boy! I love that pose too, with the paws hanging over like that - he seems like a totally laid-back kitty.


 
Yeah Bulls pretty laid back and easy going. He really likes people too


----------



## TDurdenFC (Apr 3, 2015)

Names always seem to suit cats to a certain degree, but I feel like Bull whispered his name to you in your sleep; he owns that name so well lol. What a handsome fella, looks so at home.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah Gee, Oly!
How did I miss this?!
Bull's a Big Handsome Boy!!
Sharon


----------

